# Can you cast while prone?



## myradale (Oct 22, 2004)

I can't seem to find anything on this in the core rules.

On one hand, I can't see why you wouldn't be able to get off a spell while you were lying down, but on the other, you do experience a lack of mobility that I could see impeding your ablity. (on spells with somatic components, obviously... being face down in the dirt really doesn't keep you from speaking or having a bit of bat poop on hand)

I mean, a fighter takes a -4 on his attack roll while prone right?  and sticking someone in the leg with a dagger has got to be easier than creating a mystical portal to a world filled with celestial badgers?

Anyone got any rulings on this one?


----------



## Scharlata (Oct 22, 2004)

myradale said:
			
		

> [...] I mean, a fighter takes a -4 on his attack roll while prone right? [...]




Hi!

You can cast any spell while prone.

You incur all standard penalties and difficulties such as a -4 attack penalty for using touch spells on someone not yourself, or ranged touch spells, or rays.

You provoke AoOs, if you don't cast defensively and someone is threatening you. This time the opponent gets a bonus to hit you because you're prone.

You may (!) not have line of effect if your DM says so (because she rules that you cannot see something particular when lying on the floor).

Kind regards


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 22, 2004)

Within core rules there's no penalty.

Only drawback could be the attack penalty in case it's a touch spell.


----------



## Li Shenron (Oct 22, 2004)

Scharlata said:
			
		

> You incur all standard penalties and difficulties such as a -4 attack penalty for using touch spells on someone not yourself, or ranged touch spells, or rays.




I think you don't have penalties for ranged touch spells while prone. According to the SRD it seems you either have no penalties or you cannot shoot them at all: it says "most ranged weapons cannot be used while prone" and mentions crossbows and shuriken as exceptions. However I have a hard time believing a shuriken is easier to throw than a ray is to aim, therefore I wouldn't give any problem to the ray attack itself.


----------



## Darklone (Oct 22, 2004)

The biggest problem IMHO is that you can't 5ft step back and cast... nor can you hope to survive the next round in case you don't zap the guy next to you this round.

Mageslayer feat is nice if you like to drop mages prone.


----------



## F5 (Oct 22, 2004)

I can see where casting prone would be a plus in certain circumstances...

You get the +4 bonus to your AC vs ranged attacks when prone.  Wizards and Sorcerers are better off staying out of melee anyway, if possible, and casting from afar.  So, you let the meat-shields run off ahead, drop prone and maybe behind some cover/concealment, and start to lob lighning bolts.  If the enemy retaliates, it will probably be with ranged attacks, which you're protected aganst.  Or they rush you, at which point you move.  

It's only a useful tactic when you're facing an enemy with ranged weapons/attacks, which is far enough away that they can't rush you in one round.  But in that specific circumstance, it can be useful.  It's like the arcane equivalent of a machinegun nest...


----------



## Scharlata (Oct 22, 2004)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> I think you don't have penalties for ranged touch spells while prone. According to the SRD it seems you either have no penalties or you cannot shoot them at all: it says "most ranged weapons cannot be used while prone" and mentions crossbows and shuriken as exceptions. However I have a hard time believing a shuriken is easier to throw than a ray is to aim, therefore I wouldn't give any problem to the ray attack itself.




Hi!

You got a valid point 

But then, a ranged touch (or ray) isn't a ranged weapon.

Kind regards


----------

